# Safety alert for all pumpers



## Pumper_Sue (May 30, 2011)

Please can you all check your pumps regarding max delivery?
There has been an incident where someones pump has malfunctioned and it dumped the max allowed.(40u) I have no idea why her team set such a high level it does begger belief though.
It seems as if the pump concerned missed the . so instead of 3.5u it delivered 35u. plus the 1.5u which was bolused for afters.

I'm not going to mention the pump name. Just please check your settings so if things do go wrong(very very rare) the damage limitation is in place.


----------



## shiv (May 30, 2011)

Sue could you send me the name of the pump - I don't want to worry myself if there is no reason to.


----------



## randomange (May 30, 2011)

shiv said:


> Sue could you send me the name of the pump - I don't want to worry myself if there is no reason to.



It's not Animas - the maximum you can set the bolus to on the 2020 is 35 units.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 30, 2011)

randomange said:


> It's not Animas - the maximum you can set the bolus to on the 2020 is 35 units.



Lol, it doesn't matter what pump it is, for your own safety please do check your settings.


----------



## HelenM (Jun 1, 2011)

On  a medtronic  you change it by pressing bolus, and pressing max bolus. I originally set it for 10 but as the most I've ever bolused is 7, I  decided to lower it to 8.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 2, 2011)

And if anybody who's been using the Combo longer than I have, can tell me where I find this setting etc I be pleased to know..

As I've looked at both my manuals that came with my pump at Christmas and all I can find is a box that says that the pump is restricted to a max of 50 units deliver!  Which in my case is way too much..


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 2, 2011)

Interestingly enough, my maximum bolus is forty units. Then again, I am a massive carb addict!


----------



## shiv (Jun 2, 2011)

TomH said:


> Interestingly enough, my maximum bolus is forty units. Then again, I am a massive carb addict!



Which is the max bolus of the pump in question - not hard to put 2 and 2 together...


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 2, 2011)

Not quite. That's the max bolus I've chosen to set. I can go up to seventy five units should I choose to.


----------



## shiv (Jun 2, 2011)

Fair play, I thought you mean the pump's max bolus was 40.


----------



## Unicornz (Jun 2, 2011)

I set mine on 15u but I think the most I've had to use so far is 10u. Thanks for sharing though Sue.


----------



## shiv (Jun 3, 2011)

Unicornz said:


> I set mine on 15u but I think the most I've had to use so far is 10u. Thanks for sharing though Sue.



Try a Wetherspoons Sunday lunch with pudding and cider/beer - it's almost 300g of carbs


----------



## Unicornz (Jun 3, 2011)

shiv said:


> Try a Wetherspoons Sunday lunch with pudding and cider/beer - it's almost 300g of carbs



YIKES!!! Must admit I've never had that much lol. Most I've had is a 90g pizza haha. That Sunday lunch does sound quite nice though...


----------



## shiv (Jun 3, 2011)

If you're ever down in London, just shout and we'll go and stuff our faces!!


----------



## Unicornz (Jun 3, 2011)

Haha, deal!


----------



## bev (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Sue,

Thanks for letting us know. Alex only ever uses the 'bolus wizard' and just enters the carbs and the pump does the rest - so I am not sure this could happen doing it this way.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 4, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Thanks for letting us know. Alex only ever uses the 'bolus wizard' and just enters the carbs and the pump does the rest - so I am not sure this could happen doing it this way.Bev



Bev please please do check what level Alex's max bolus is set at.
The person who's pump malfunctioned used the wizard and the bolus said 3.5u. it delivered 35u unknown to her. plus another 1.5 units for a bolus for afters. This brought the total up to 40u which is the max her care team had set her max bolus at  Obviously the pump has missed the decimal point out for some reason.
It was only by chance she looked at her pump when 1st starting to hypo badly. This was when the malfunction was discovered. It was a brand new cartridge. Obviously it was blue lights to hospital whilst downing gallons of glucose


----------



## bev (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Sue,

I have just checked and Alex's maximum bolus is set at 20 units. But I think I will lower it to be on the safe side - thanks Sue.Bev

p.s. I am assuming the person has told the pump company about it.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 4, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> I have just checked and Alex's maximum bolus is set at 20 units. But I think I will lower it to be on the safe side - thanks Sue.Bev
> 
> p.s. I am assuming the person has told the pump company about it.



Hi Bev,
the hospital is involved as well as the pump company. The pumper is now a non pumper and says she will never trust a pump again  Can't say I blame her either.


----------



## andyjc (Jun 5, 2011)

Sounds like an evening of exploring my pump menus is in order.!!!!


----------

